# Anyone else on Invega?



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

I was started on Invega 3mg yesterday. I was reading online and I saw people complaining about weight gain and being sleepy. Anyone else have these symptoms? Please share


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

I just looked that up. Apparently it is similar to risperidone which was what i was on for 3 days then i threw it out. From my experience, I wouldn't use an antipsychotic for DP/anxiety. But that's just me. It made me feel sooo much more spaced out which I did not like because when you add that to DP its hell.


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Jayd said:


> I just looked that up. Apparently it is similar to risperidone which was what i was on for 3 days then i threw it out. From my experience, I wouldn't use an antipsychotic for DP/anxiety. But that's just me. It made me feel sooo much more spaced out which I did not like because when you add that to DP its hell.


I took it for one day and it made me worse and spaced out. I stopped taking it. Thanks for the input


----------



## 12345 (Mar 8, 2012)

My sister uses it for other reasons than DP. She experiences weight gain and sleepiness. Apparently it does something with the thyroid I think.....


----------

